# New York weed



## Apj101 (Jun 19, 2020)

Any guess. 
I am based in Long Island, NY and have ***
Newbie to lawns


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My initial reaction is Johnsongrass due to the white vein, but I'm not sure if that's crazy or not given your location.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Apparently it is growing in NY. There is apparently a Cornell prof who wants to know about it if it's found growing so he can study it.


----------



## Apj101 (Jun 19, 2020)

Interesting! Thanks 
Google that seem to suggest it's not coming up here. 
Any other possibilities before I presume that one :/


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Its really hard to ID from the pictures but looks a bit like Green Foxtail.

Has the same pale vein and the auricles look the same but there's usually a pronounced redness in its stem which I see just a little in your picture. IT's also got hairs on its leaves which I dont see in your pictures too.

Its an annual so quinclorac should kill it or a pre-emergent next spring.


----------

